# Hdrol/Hemadrol: are these compounds the same?



## Mags (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys. 

I was thinking about running a cycle in a few months. I was looking at two products that I've heard good things about. Firstly, is the popular Halodrol clone GLX HD and secondly, Hemadrol. Both claim to be exact replicas of original Halodrol. However, their chemical compounds, although very similar, are different. Does this mean one's an exact clone and the other just a derivative, or are pretty much the same? Are the missing letters in the compound just descriptive/catgorising factors rather than chemical ones?

GLX's HD (also containing phera-plex) offers 50mg per tab of:

*4-CHLORO-17METHL-ANDROST-1,4-DIENE-17B-DIOL* 25mg 
17-METHYL-DELTA ETIOALLOCHALNE 25mg 

And Hemadrol contains:

*4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3-17b-diol* 50mg

Apart from the doses and not having the pher-plex addition, how different are these compounds? 

Naturally, I have milk thistle and NAC ready to preload as well as nolva and trib for pct. I'm also looking into some saw palmetto and something for to keep an eye on my blood pressure (any suggestions on that?)

Lastly, I still have a fair bit of M1T from a cycle last year - is there any benefit stacking that with Hdrol. I'm assuming not, as the products are pretty similar and the M1T will only promote further sides and increase toxicity on my liver.

Cheers.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mags said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I was thinking about running a cycle in a few months. I was looking at two products that I've heard good things about. Firstly, is the popular Halodrol clone GLX HD and secondly, Hemadrol. Both claim to be exact replicas of original Halodrol. However, their chemical compounds, although very similar, are different. Does this mean one's an exact clone and the other just a derivative, or are pretty much the same? Are the missing letters in the compound just descriptive/catgorising factors rather than chemical ones?
> 
> ...



The original formula of halodrol 50 and promagnon 25 was oral turinibol a full blown steroid.   So, there is no way it is the same....thats why the original formula was pulled off the market


----------



## Mags (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you know the  compound structure/title for the original Halodrol then? I could compare it to future 'ingredients' to ensure I'd be getting the right substance. 

Cheers.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mags said:


> Do you know the  compound structure/title for the original Halodrol then? I could compare it to future 'ingredients' to ensure I'd be getting the right substance.
> 
> Cheers.



Here is the original


4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol 50mg


Here is h-drol
4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3-17b-diol  25 mg


here is hemadrol

4-chloro-17a-methyl -androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol 50mg


----------



## Mags (Feb 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Here is the original
> 
> 
> 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol 50mg
> ...


 
So they are the same compounds. I thought so, but it seemed strange to come across a genuine clone rather than another watered-down version. 

Lastly, workingatit, did you say in a thread a while ago that, although its phera-flex made it a harsher product, GLX's HD was proving quite an effective drug? In your opinion, would it be better going for that or just Hdrol? 

Cheers.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mags said:


> So they are the same compounds. I thought so, but it seemed strange to come across a genuine clone rather than another watered-down version.
> 
> Lastly, workingatit, did you say in a thread a while ago that, although its phera-flex made it a harsher product, GLX's HD was proving quite an effective drug? In your opinion, would it be better going for that or just Hdrol?
> 
> Cheers.




Just my opinion i do not want to run 2 methyl compounds at the same time might be effective gains but also tougher on the liver and lipids


----------



## Mags (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry, I may just be being a bit dense here, but I'm assuming you're saying hdrol is best taken by itself?

Also, without getting into an entire M1T debate, will the Hdrol and Phera-flex in GLX's HD be as harsh on the system as M1T, or is it still supposedly 'safer'? If this is rather a moot question, apologies.

Cheers.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2008)

Again, Clay is wrong. H-Drol is an exact clone of the original Halodrol-50. Halodrol-50 was taken out of production by Gaspari, because the product got negative media exposure, not because it was made illegal.

H-Drol is good stuff. I like to take 5/day.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mags said:


> Sorry, I may just be being a bit dense here, but I'm assuming you're saying hdrol is best taken by itself?
> 
> Also, without getting into an entire M1T debate, will the Hdrol and Phera-flex in GLX's HD be as harsh on the system as M1T, or is it still supposedly 'safer'? If this is rather a moot question, apologies.
> 
> Cheers.



Never run M1T but from what i hear there are few if none any more harsh than M1T i going to run h-drol in a few weeks going to do 75/75/100/100 and going to stack it with Furazadrol which is not a methyl. From everything i read it is not real good to do 2 or more methyl compounds at one time


----------



## Mags (Feb 27, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Again, Clay is wrong. H-Drol is an exact clone of the original Halodrol-50. Halodrol-50 was taken out of production by Gaspari, because the product got negative media exposure, not because it was made illegal.
> 
> H-Drol is good stuff. I like to take 5/day.


 
I thought his comments were rather dubious, especially after previous arguments I've read in other posts. However, I came here as I didn't know the answer either, so I can't flame the guy. 

With regard to your doses, do you mean you had 5x50mg tabs a day, or that you broke 50mg into five 10mg doses throughout the day? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mags (Feb 27, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Never run M1T but from what i hear there are few if none any more harsh than M1T i going to run h-drol in a few weeks going to do 75/75/100/100 and going to stack it with Furazadrol which is not a methyl. From everything i read it is not real good to do 2 or more methyl compounds at one time


 
How come you're boosting the suggested doses?


----------



## Mags (Feb 27, 2008)

I did M1T last summer for five weeks, so I imagine (even though it was only the one cycle) I'll need to up the doses on the H-drol to ensure a full effect. 

Also, much like the M1T, I'm reading mixed opinions on cycle duration. Some (including the companies) advise a four-week cycle, as its effects start to drop off after that, whereas a few other have said it needs to be slightly longer - possibly six weeks - to ensure it's had time to get into the system and have an effect. Any thoughts on that? 

Cheers.


----------



## mcguin (Feb 27, 2008)

I just got off a cycle of CEL H-drol and I did a 4 week run on it.  It wasnt until week three that I really felt the H-drol kicking in...had I had the funds I wouldve like to have run a 6 week cycle instead of 4....


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mags said:


> How come you're boosting the suggested doses?



Alot of people report that at 50mg h-drol is really under dosed i have talked to a few people with alot of cycle exp. that give me that opinion plus have read numerous logs people have done


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mags said:


> I thought his comments were rather dubious, especially after previous arguments I've read in other posts. However, I came here as I didn't know the answer either, so I can't flame the guy.
> 
> With regard to your doses, do you mean you had 5x50mg tabs a day, or that you broke 50mg into five 10mg doses throughout the day?
> 
> Thanks.



H-drol comes in 25mg caps so when he runs it he does 125mg per day at least that is how i read it


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 27, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Again, Clay is wrong. H-Drol is an exact clone of the original Halodrol-50. Halodrol-50 was taken out of production by Gaspari, because the product got negative media exposure, not because it was made illegal.
> 
> H-Drol is good stuff. I like to take 5/day.



Again you are wrong buddy....the original promagnon 25 and halodrol50 had oral turinibol...you are wrong...I understand you have a lot of knowledge but you really need to stop reading a learn your sources.  Bad media had nothing to do with it...like superdrol it had illegal formulation...hince the reason why you went on it a month and 3months off....very similar to oral turinibol cycles huh...because it was....the formula on the box wasnt even the correct ingredient...


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 27, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Again, Clay is wrong. H-Drol is an exact clone of the original Halodrol-50. Halodrol-50 was taken out of production by Gaspari, because the product got negative media exposure, not because it was made illegal.
> 
> H-Drol is good stuff. I like to take 5/day.



Im not tryin to flame you or anything but on this one I am positive.


----------



## Mags (Feb 28, 2008)

This is the product I'm thinking of going for:

EST Hemadrol (30 Capsules) same as haladrol 50

What does everybody think? Worth a shot? Ingredient-wise, it looks genuine Hdrol. If not, anyone suggest a better brand.

Also, I was thinking of running 100mg ED for six weeks. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mags said:


> This is the product I'm thinking of going for:
> 
> EST Hemadrol (30 Capsules) same as haladrol 50
> 
> ...



If you are going to run 100mg ED for six weeks you will need 3 bottles will run you about $100  i would still run 100mg ED but go with H-drol and save a little it is the exact same compound you will need 3 bottles also but cheaper


CEL H-Drol - Halodrol clone; 60 caps, 25 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</h5> - celhdrol


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 28, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> the original promagnon 25 and halodrol50 had oral turinibol



The orginal Halodrol-50 had a 4-Chloro precurser to oral turnibol, but it wasn't actual turnibol. Promagnon-25 is 4-chloro-17a-methyl-andro-4-ene-3,17b-diol, which is believed to be a methyl derivitive of Clostebol. However, it's been a few years since I've practiced my Organic Chemistry.

Either way, H-drol is an exact clone of the original Halodrol-50 and works just like Tbol, but the dose must be higher. I've used enough Tbol to know.


----------



## Mags (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay then guys, here's what I'm thinking about for my cycle:

NAC
Milk Thistle 
(pre-loaded for two weeks)

H-drol 100mg ED x 6 weeks.
NAC
Milk Thistle

Nolva 60mg ED x 2 weeks, 40mg x 2 weeks, 20mg x 2 weeks
Trib 500mg ED x 4 weeks.
Creatine.

What do you guys think? Am I overdoing it on the Nolva doses?
Also, what sort of daily doses should I be looking at concerning Milk Thistle and NAC (and are they both necessary)?

Lastly, would it be worth running saw palmetto, some sort of cortisol blocker and something to keep an eye on my blood pressure?

Cheers for your continued help.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mags said:


> Okay then guys, here's what I'm thinking about for my cycle:
> 
> NAC
> Milk Thistle
> ...



I would throw in some Hawthorne berry for bp. I would also get a cortisol blocker for pct something like Retain2 or Lean Xtreme. And this is just my opinion maybe to much Nolva i would say 40-40-20-20 but maybe someone like Pirate could help you with that more than i can


----------



## Mags (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought 60mg may be a bit much, but thought due to raising the h-drol dose, it might be worth raising the nolva. On second thought, I think 40mg will be okay. That's what I ran when coming off M1T.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> clayu86 said:
> 
> 
> > the original promagnon 25 and halodrol50 had oral turinibolQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## stonecold434 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pirate, if you don't mind my asking, what kind of bodyweight are you at to take 125mg ed?  And for how long?

I just bought two bottles of H-Drol, and haven't finalized my dosing protocol, so I am curious.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 29, 2008)

Body weight is not an important consideration in my dosing protocols. 125 mg/day might be excessive for someone pretty new to gear. However, the sides from H-Drol are very low. You may find 100 mg to be just as effective. 

For the liver, I'd aim for about 400 mg NAC and 1 gram of Milk Thistle twice daily. Also, ~1 gram of alpha lipoic acid per day in multiple doses. If you have the cash, SAM-e at 400 mg three times daily is an excellent additon. 

Mags, your nolva doses are fine if we are talking about tamoxifen citrate. If you are using pharm grade nolva, 40 mg is enough. The pharm pills that are considered 20 mg actually have about 31 mg of tamoxifen citrate, proving 20 mg of tamoxifen (the active ingredient).


----------



## gtmustang23 (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats a good Otc PCT for h-drol


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 1, 2008)

gtmustang23 said:


> Whats a good Otc PCT for h-drol




Post Cycle Support (Anabolic Innovations)

Anabolic Innovations Post-Cycle Support 120 Caps

Lean Xtreme (Designer Supplements)

Designer Supplements Lean Xtreme 90 Caps (new)

Anabolic Matrix (Ironmaglabs)

Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels


----------



## gtmustang23 (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^All 3 need to be taking??? and also what about Anoblic xtreme pct?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 1, 2008)

gtmustang23 said:


> ^^^^All 3 need to be taking??? and also what about Anoblic xtreme pct?




In my opinion you should take all 3 one is for boosting natural test another for cortisol control and the other to help with recovery from cycle but please do not be mistaken Nolva should also be in hand in case of shutdown the 3 listed is at very least as h-drol is mild


----------



## gtmustang23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I know i needed a natural test booster and a anti/estrogen but what is cortisol control???


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 2, 2008)

gtmustang23 said:


> I know i needed a natural test booster and a anti/estrogen but what is cortisol control???



Cortisol is a stress hormone and after a cycle you will need a product such as Retain2 or Lean Xtreme to help keep it in check


----------



## gtmustang23 (Mar 2, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Post Cycle Support (Anabolic Innovations)
> 
> Anabolic Innovations Post-Cycle Support 120 Caps
> 
> ...



Can you get any of these at gnc or vitamon shoppe or do you have to order all these offline.


----------



## Mags (Mar 3, 2008)

Would finasteride be worth running to help against hair loss (M1T gave my hair a bit of a kicking), or is H-drol not that harsh? Also, will its DHT blocking ability prove detrimental to H-drol's effect/overall gains?

Cheers.


----------



## Mags (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay, here's how my cycle's shaping up so far:

*Pre-cycle:*

NAC 400mg ED weeks 1-2
Milk Thistle 175mg x 2 ED weeks 1-2

*On cycle:*

NAC 400mg x 2 ED weeks 3-11
Milk Thistle 175mg x 5 weeks 3-11
Saw Palmetto 160mg ED weeks 3-11
Hawthorn Berry 550mg ED weeks 3-11
H-drol 25mg x 4 ED weeks 3-9

*PCT:*

Nolva 40/40/40/20/20/20 mg ED weeks 10-16
Retain2 3 x 250mg ED weeks 10-14
VPX CEX 6g ED (until it runs out)
Tribex 840mg ED weeks 10-14
HMB 2 x 500mg weeks ED 10-14

Other daily supps. that I run every day also are:

Pantothenic Acid 6 x 500mg ED
Vitamin C 3 x 1000mg ED
2 x 1000mg Cod Liver Oil ED
Glucosamine Sulphate 2 x 500mg ED

I'm looking into possibly adding in some finasteride and Alpha-lipoic acid, but I've already spent a fair bit (although some bits I've already got lying around so may as well use - i.e. the trib and HMB etc) and think this is already turning into a large enough cycle (although maybe not to some). 

Let me know what you think.

Cheers.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mags said:


> Okay, here's how my cycle's shaping up so far:
> 
> *Pre-cycle:*
> 
> ...



Looks good bro from my understanding h-drol is not bad on the hair i to took a beating on the hair with my Havoc run if you have the extra cash then maybe get it but i am told it is not bad on shredding. As for $$ spent i just started my preload on Cycle Support for my upcoming H-drol cycle and it did get costly but the way i look at it is i want it to be as safe as a cycle as it can be good luck with your cycle


----------



## Mags (Mar 3, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Looks good bro from my understanding h-drol is not bad on the hair i to took a beating on the hair with my Havoc run if you have the extra cash then maybe get it but i am told it is not bad on shredding. As for $$ spent i just started my preload on Cycle Support for my upcoming H-drol cycle and it did get costly but the way i look at it is i want it to be as safe as a cycle as it can be good luck with your cycle


 
Cheers dude, good luck with yours, keep me updated with your progress. I won't be starting mine for another 6-8 weeks as I've only just finished my two-month 'comeback' phase of training and am now gonna add in a few more lifts and up my cals. Hopefully then, by mid/end of April, I'll be fully fit and at my best to push further with the H-drol cycle.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mags said:


> Cheers dude, good luck with yours, keep me updated with your progress. I won't be starting mine for another 6-8 weeks as I've only just finished my two-month 'comeback' phase of training and am now gonna add in a few more lifts and up my cals. Hopefully then, by mid/end of April, I'll be fully fit and at my best to push further with the H-drol cycle.



I will keep a mini log in the steriod section once i start in 13 days just another thing my cycle got expensive as it did because of 2 bottles of Furazadrol about $85 and 2 jars of Cycle Support another $80 you can get support supps instead of Cycle Support by buying each in a health store for alot cheaper and if your running a h-drol only cycle that knocks alot of the price also


----------

